# Difference between AMAX and APEX springs



## blackcountrybug (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi,

I am in the process of searching for some 40mm lowering springs for my 1999 coupe 225
I have found these AMAX springs (supposedly made by apex) although very few people have said much about them

Does anybody know just how good these springs really are?
Are they cheap knockoffs of APEX or are they exactly the same

Thanks
Jordan


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I think the general consensus is they're exactly the same. Someone said that below the sticker on the box of Amax it said Apex. Can't confirm though, sorry.


----------



## blackcountrybug (Sep 5, 2013)

Do you know how they are for ride quality?

I had some 25mm PI on my old Lupo 1.4s and they shattered my spine
A friend with a Fabia VRS recommended the APEX/AMAX before he invested in air-ride


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Again, the general consensus is that they're pretty good.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Only difference is the price, I have them and the ride is slightly firmer than oem. Recommend them


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Apex goes as low as 40-45mm, 
Amax 20-25 mm max, we fitted to my mates sline and they made no difference at all.

Sent from my Shoe using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

I wish I knew. I see some on Apex which look standard height, others look lowered. The same for Amax too!

I want mine slightly lowered but don't want to waste time and money.


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

Apex on QS, sorry I don't have a full side-on shot but gives some idea.


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

Luap is it actually any lower? I cant really tell..


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

PM'd


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

kazinak said:


> Apex goes as low as 40-45mm,
> Amax 20-25 mm max, we fitted to my mates sline and they made no difference at all.
> 
> Sent from my Shoe using Tapatalk now Free


No they wouldn't as the s-line is already lowered 25mm from prefacelift. I fitted them to my facelift car to level it as the berk that owned it before me replaced the rear springs with prefacelift springs and the car was high at the rear :?

It's more than low enough for me, if I went another inch down I wouldn't clear the speed bumps where I live.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

brian1978 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > Apex goes as low as 40-45mm,
> ...


Just saying that they are shit, and I don't believe you about the speed bump either

Sent from my Shoe using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

kazinak said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > kazinak said:
> ...


They are shit because they didn't lower and already lowered car with basically the same springs on it? Ok.

I'll take a photo of my car straddling a speed bump for you. I'm impressed you know the exact size of speed bumps hundreds of miles away.


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

blackcountrybug said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the process of searching for some 40mm lowering springs for my 1999 coupe 225
> I have found these AMAX springs (supposedly made by apex) although very few people have said much about them
> ...


I fitted Amax springs to my last TT and they were fine. If your TT is a standard 1999 spec its a pre-facelift and has a higher stance than post 2002 models so it probably looks like a 4x4 at the moment. The drop on mine was about 30mm. I didn't go for adjustable tie bars - although the camber was slightly out after fitting the springs - but that was because I only do a few thousand miles a year and it would have taken me a couple of years to notice any adverse wear.


----------



## blackcountrybug (Sep 5, 2013)

Just fitted the A-MAX springs, I am really pleased with them!
For the price they cost me, the ride is pretty good (a little firmer than before but not unbearable)

all in all I would say it was a worthwhile purchase


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

yer i got amax on mine cost me £60 couple months back, certainly worth it for the money


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Amax here too. Bought them last year from ECP at the bargain price of £56 delivered. Had them fitted this summer on new oem Monroe dampers. The ride quality is spot on.


----------



## JLE13992 (Apr 8, 2014)

Can any others post some pictures please I need help with ideas  I have a 2002 225 Quattro and want it lower but don't want bone shattering coilovers! Is it a facelift? I don't know what I need or where to start really.. Only had it a couple of weeks.. Only drove fiestas up until now haha! Any help appreciated


----------



## Pot Of Jam (Jun 17, 2011)

So I have Apex Springs on new oem shocks and the ride is perfect for me, If you hit a hole you know it, but not if you hit a pebble.

Mine is a 02 facelift 225


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Very happy with my amax springs,just right for my age :wink: 
Looks better and my spine lives  
On standard shocks with spacers 20mm rear 15mm front 









Edit/ also adj tie arms for rear camber,think I may of got away without them but there on now anywho


----------



## Donzo_86 (Jan 27, 2014)

Is £90 delivered from eBay the best you'll get?

Also, I'm sure I saw someone has red ones. All the ones I can see are yellow. Anyone know if red are available?


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Got mine with a discount code from ECP for £56 delivered


----------



## James1050S3 (Sep 7, 2013)

Pre facelift, dropped 40mm on Amax springs.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Mine on 40mm Apex springs.









The springs are red too. They were fitted over 4 years ago and are very easy to clean wipe them over so still look new plus I like the fact you get a glimpse of them through the rear QS alloys. 8)

Paul


----------



## James1050S3 (Sep 7, 2013)

Mine were yellow. But after 3 months the paint had cracked and the springs were starting to rust. I had them blasted and repainted them black so they look more OEM


----------

